# International Jobs / Call Center Industry?



## JLL (May 22, 2014)

Hey all,

I have lived abroad in a few different countries, and always worked in International Call Centers while there.

I have a hard time finding this in Athens/Greece.

Are there any big, international Call Centers operating in Athens/Greece?

If not, I wonder why..

Is the expat/international community in Athens large at all? Does this community have a supply/demand for International jobs at all? What are common jobs for people speaking German or French?

Best regards,

J


----------



## aneczka (Jul 23, 2014)

Teleperformance, and that's about the only one.


----------

